# Not finding a job



## darwish (Mar 21, 2016)

I know its who you know and not what you know. I've learned that through the years, I am hear to discuss and see if we can all stick together and get all the job sneakers like me a JOB!!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

What are job sneakers?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai/139533-how-find-jobs-dubai-uae-thread.html


----------



## darwish (Mar 21, 2016)

pamela0810 said:


> What are job sneakers?


:eyebrows:
sorry was typing fast job seakers


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

darwish said:


> :eyebrows:
> sorry was typing fast job seakers


Even that is wrong!!!

Should be seekers!!


----------



## darwish (Mar 21, 2016)

right thanks for making me feel small.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

darwish said:


> right thanks for making me feel small.


There needs to be a new word in the dictionary - autocorrectitus.
You are certainly suffering from it (and this is not intended to make you feel small - it happens to the beast of us!)


----------



## Durise (Mar 1, 2016)

darwish, even if you get a job you'll hear a lot of shouts from your bosses because of writing mistakes (if you get a writing job).


----------



## darwish (Mar 21, 2016)

I know, I'm trying to do several things at the same time. perhaps this is not a good start for this forum. The subject matter is finding jobs for people who are looking for one.


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

Indeed, it isn't the greatest of starts.

There are many threads already discussing this topic, one of which is a sticky at the top of the front page. No need to start your own thread just for you.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

darwish said:


> I am hear to discuss and see if we can all stick together and get all the job sneakers like me a JOB!!!!


Why don't you just say you want other people to find you a job rather than blethering on about us all being in it together first and then expecting others to find you a job ?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Seems a bit harsh, it's an online forum, maybe the poster just wants a bit of interaction and reassurance. Go easy everyone has to start somewhere..


----------



## darwish (Mar 21, 2016)

*a bit rude*

This is a tough crowd, I've noticed people in Dubai are very nice but when some get behind the wheel of a car all bets are of, it looks like its the same online some people are a bit rude.

Thanks racing goat I think some people are just angry


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

darwish said:


> This is a tough crowd, I've noticed people in Dubai are very nice but when some get behind the wheel of a car all bets are of, it looks like its the same online some people are a bit rude.
> 
> Thanks racing goat I think some people are just angry


I would say those of the aggressive driving persuasion and of the likewise forum style are actually in the minority - however as we all know the minority often do make the most noise, "empty vessels etc."

Stick with it/us, we really don't bite


----------



## darwish (Mar 21, 2016)

I do like Dubai so far. I am finding it hard to find a job but hopefully that will change. but the city is nice there is a lot to do


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

darwish said:


> I do like Dubai so far. I am finding it hard to find a job but hopefully that will change. but the city is nice there is a lot to do


So..... Just a thought, I know it's so left field but..... What job do you want? You'd be amazed the amount of people here who can hire (and fire).

As I said, just a thought....


----------



## LewsTT (Dec 7, 2015)

Well he HAS managed to get a lot more replies than most people on the relevant stickies do. So maybe its not the worst start ever


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

LewsTT said:


> Well he HAS managed to get a lot more replies than most people on the relevant stickies do. So maybe its not the worst start ever


Well, there is only so many times you can say "recruiters, linkedin, contacts, .... do what you would do anywhere else in the world,.... dont be stupid, ... read your resume.... etc"


----------



## LewsTT (Dec 7, 2015)

rsinner said:


> Well, there is only so many times you can say "recruiters, linkedin, contacts, .... do what you would do anywhere else in the world,.... dont be stupid, ... read your resume.... etc"


Yep. Not everyone is organised enough to through all threads etc prior to taking the easy way out though. He's not exactly the first internet dummy. 

Also, its pretty desperate times in his situation. Give the guy a break. Starting a separate thread instead of posting in an existing one is hardly the most destructive thing that comes to mind in that position :lol:


----------



## Radeya2000 (Jun 5, 2014)

Speakers, seekers, sneakers, it doesn't matter. It's not what you know or who you know that will get you a job but having a proper job search strategy. Which basically means your CV and cover letter are excellent and are tailored to the job you are applying for (consisting of relevant details) and you apply for jobs whose necessary requirements match your qualifications and skills 100%.


----------



## darwish (Mar 21, 2016)

I've done it all. Talk to people, geristerd with recruiters, posted my CV everywhere...... you name it I did it. I will continue to do that. But I thought this is what these forums are for expats helping eachother, or not.


----------



## darwish (Mar 21, 2016)

Sorry about the misspelling


----------



## g_n_a (Oct 1, 2010)

darwish said:


> I've done it all. Talk to people, geristerd with recruiters, posted my CV everywhere...... you name it I did it. I will continue to do that. But I thought this is what these forums are for expats helping eachother, or not.


Check out Job Search | one search. all jobs. Indeed

and keep your spirits up. Job searching can be very frustrating, as you have probably realized.


----------



## darwish (Mar 21, 2016)

I just spoke to someone, he works in a financial company. I told I had applied for this job advertised on there website and was wondering if he can take my CV to his manager. He agreed but he also said that those application through the website no one looks at. That's is exactly why I started this and that is an example of who you know and not what you know. My spirits are up and down to be honest. In the morning I start applying and looking and once the generic resections start coming in it gets a bit down. But in the end I am blessed with a great wife and 2 beautiful children and I hope the job situation will change soon


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

That's pretty much it, you get so many applications for most jobs listed here there's often not time to sift ir read through all of them, let alone reply to 200 unsuitable cvs.. keep at it, walking in to companies with a cv and a manager or recruiters name can work


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

Racing_Goats said:


> ... walking in to companies with a cv and a manager or recruiters name can work


You have to do your homework first. We get at least 2 a day walking in with an armful of CVs asking if we have 'a job'.

A job in what? What do you think we do? Where do you think you will fit in to our organisation? Where can you bring value? What projects particularly interest you? All the information is there on the website but if someone can't be bothered to spend an hour researching, they might as well try the burger bar on the ground floor. 

Someone walking straight in without having researched what the company is or does will get their CV thrown straight in the bin.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Dave-o said:


> You have to do your homework first. We get at least 2 a day walking in with an armful of CVs asking if we have 'a job'.
> 
> A job in what? What do you think we do? Where do you think you will fit in to our organisation? Where can you bring value? What projects particularly interest you? All the information is there on the website but if someone can't be bothered to spend an hour researching, they might as well try the burger bar on the ground floor.
> 
> Someone walking straight in without having researched what the company is or does will get their CV thrown straight in the bin.


Yes, not quite what I meant


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

I know it's not what you meant, but it's the way this thread is started with let's all find me 'a job'.

A job in what? What industry? What qualifications does the OP have? Years of experience? Throw us a bone here.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

darwish said:


> I just spoke to someone, he works in a financial company. I told I had applied for this job advertised on there website and was wondering if he can take my CV to his manager. He agreed but he also said that those application through the website no one looks at. That's is exactly why I started this and that is an example of who you know and not what you know. My spirits are up and down to be honest. In the morning I start applying and looking and once the generic resections start coming in it gets a bit down. But in the end I am blessed with a great wife and 2 beautiful children and I hope the job situation will change soon


Been there done that.........

The job I had before this one I ran into the same thing, the job posting looked like they wrote it from my CV line items. Applied online and called multiple times but couldn't get a response. A month later another position was advertised with the same company that even MORE closely fit my skill set. I really did my research this time and found out the name of every top manager in the business and sent my CV to each of them. The man who would hire me didn't receive his copy but the marketing guy I sent one to walked over to that manager with it and I got the job. At the initiation I asked why I didn't get a call back the first time and they told me they received 500 applications and I was simply overlooked.

You need to think outside of the box sometimes, and do not make those spelling/grammar mistakes when you apply that you constantly make posting here. It of course doesn't matter on a forum but if you are doing the same thing in business communications you would immediately disqualify yourself from my consideration (in a management or professional roll).


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Three pages and he still hasn't told us what he does or what kind of job he's looking for.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> Three pages and he still hasn't told us what he does or what kind of job he's looking for.


Maybe he is one of those "any suitable position" type of guys?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

XDoodle****** said:


> Maybe he is one of those "any suitable position" type of guys?


I did that **** once.. emasculation and 'accompanying' wife/partner often drives you to apply for anything you can find, suitable or not


----------



## darwish (Mar 21, 2016)

I think this is good. Not really what I intended for this chat, but its nice to hear experiences and advice from people who've been there. 
I am a banking and financial service professional with 15 years of experience. I am looking for a job in that sector and government........ anything really that fits.
The point about spelling is well taken and all the other points really
TallyHo, I am generally a positive person and I try to keep away from negativity, please if you don't have a positive contribution.........


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

darwish said:


> I think this is good. Not really what I intended for this chat, but its nice to hear experiences and advice from people who've been there.
> I am a banking and financial service professional with 15 years of experience. I am looking for a job in that sector and government........ anything really that fits.
> The point about spelling is well taken and all the other points really
> TallyHo, I am generally a positive person and I try to keep away from negativity, please if you don't have a positive contribution.........


In a lot of cases because of the way things work here (in many but not all organisations) you might find you need to apply for jobs at a higher level or grade than you would be applying for in a home country, both to justify a salary expectation and to meet expectations of a lot of employers in terms of how seniority is often directly or indirectly linked to nationality :/


----------



## darwish (Mar 21, 2016)

I spoke to a recruiter yesterday. He told me companies here send them a list of things the candidate should have. He said if one thing on that list the candidate does not have in a lot of cases they are not even willing to look at his/her CV


----------

